# Paragon Level unendlich?



## Chikuno (31. Mai 2014)

Hi mal ne frage gibt es beim Paragon Level irgendwann ein Ende?
Denn der erste ist schon über 800 siehe http://www.diabloprogress.com/rating.stat_paragon2.


----------



## kaepteniglo (31. Mai 2014)

Das dürfte unendlich sein seit es mit Patch 2.0 für alle Chars zusammen zählt


----------



## Dagonzo (31. Mai 2014)

Also ich hatte mal gehört, dass bei Level 999 Ende sein soll. Da ich es aber nur gehört habe, übernehme ich dafür keine Garantie. Und jetzt im Internet danach zu suchen habe ich keine Lust.


----------



## Bobbotter (31. Mai 2014)

Es gibt momentan ja 4 Reiter mit 4 Fähigkeiten die bis auf 50 erhöht werden können.Das ergibt effektiv ein lvl von 800(4x50x4) pro Charakter und alles was drüber ist, ist zumindest momentan fürs Vaterland.
Da es 6 Klassen gibt wären es 6x800 als 4800 als Gesamtlevel nötig um alles auszuskillen.Obs möglich ist ka da ich diablo nicht wirklich spiele^^.

mfg Bobb


----------



## Dokagero (31. Mai 2014)

Bobbotter schrieb:


> Es gibt momentan ja 4 Reiter mit 4 Fähigkeiten die bis auf 50 erhöht werden können.Das ergibt effektiv ein lvl von 800(4x50x4) pro Charakter und alles was drüber ist, ist zumindest momentan fürs Vaterland.
> Da es 6 Klassen gibt wären es 6x800 als 4800 als Gesamtlevel nötig um alles auszuskillen.Obs möglich ist ka da ich diablo nicht wirklich spiele^^.
> 
> mfg Bobb



Da das Paragonlevel Accountweit ist, und somit für ALLE charaktere zählt, braucht man nur Level 800 für alle Punkte. Erreichst du mit nem Zauberer ein Level, hat dein Barbar auch einen Punkt zu verteilen


----------



## Snoggo (31. Mai 2014)

Ausserdem gibt es ein paar Stats die nicht auf 50 beschränkt sind (z.B. Primärstats).

Generell ist das maximale Paragonlevel unendlich.
Praktisch wird aber die Datenbank irgendwann ein Limit haben


----------



## Bobbotter (31. Mai 2014)

> Da das Paragonlevel Accountweit ist, und somit für ALLE charaktere zählt, braucht man nur Level 800 für alle Punkte. Erreichst du mit nem Zauberer ein Level, hat dein Barbar auch einen Punkt zu verteilen



na siehste und schon wieder was gelernt vielen Dank dafür^^

mfg Bobb


----------



## Davatar (23. Juni 2014)

Bei den Introscreens von D3, also wenn man einloggt, kam auch mal die Info "Paragon-Level sind unbegrenzt".


----------



## Mayestic (24. Juni 2014)

Ich dachte eigentlich das 800 die Grenze sei. Der Grund dafür ist eigentlich einfach, man kann wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe ja auch "nur" 800 Punkte in den Boni verteilen. 
4 Kategorien mit je 4 Boni mit je 50 Stufen = 800.


----------



## Maddalena (25. Juni 2014)

Mayestic schrieb:


> Ich dachte eigentlich das 800 die Grenze sei. Der Grund dafür ist eigentlich einfach, man kann wenn ich mich nicht verzählt habe ja auch "nur" 800 Punkte in den Boni verteilen.
> 4 Kategorien mit je 4 Boni mit je 50 Stufen = 800.



Und wie ja auch schon von einigen angemerkt wurde, gibt es auch Punkte in den 4 Reitern ohne Limit. Als zusätzliches Indiz, dass weit mehr als 800 Punkte möglich sind könnte man auch die News von buffed (vom 23.06.2014) zu Rate ziehen, welche von Spielern berichten, welche bald Paragon Stufe 1000 erreichen könnten. 

Siehe: http://www.buffed.de...z-fair-1126354/


----------



## Variolus (25. Juni 2014)

Theoretisch gibt es ein Maximum, denn Computerprogramme können grundsätzlich nur Zahlen bis zu einer bestimmten Höhe verarbeiten. So gab es schließlich in WoW auch das Goldcap (und selbst jetzt gibt es noch ein theoretisches)...

Letztendlich wird es aber nahezu unmöglich sein, dieses zu erreichen, da der Wert wohl bei 2³² liegen müsste ^^


----------



## EnTe_Witzlord (5. August 2014)

Vielen Dank für die ganzen Tipps


----------

